# Minnetonka / Minneapolis ?????



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Anyone here interested in a driveway in Minnetonka or one in Minneapolis???

I've been running my firewood and have been telling people that in case it snows, that their delivery will get bumped. I've got 2 people looking for driveways to be plowed.

If you're interested, let me know, I'll pass the phone #'s along.


----------



## westwind (Sep 14, 2005)

Interested in Minnetonka account. Ryan @ Superior Lawn and Landscape
952-446-1003. Well experienced with several trucks.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Ryan -

I'll pass your number along this morning... hopefully you get the call.

I'll tell her to say Jeremy from J & H told her to call.


----------



## snowman4848 (Aug 26, 2005)

*work??*

Hey, u can throw me some work when ever u want. I'll take the MPLS account. 952-292-2260 ask for Patrick


----------

